# SpamAssassin port won't build due to perl dependency error



## ChristoDeluxe (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

The port seems to have a perl dependency problem of some sort.  I'm on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE for amd64, and I manage ports with portsnap and portmaster.  I have updated the tree with portsnap just now.

I need to rebuild the p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_2 port but I get a perl related error: 
	
	



```
p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6 requires Perl  or later, install lang/perl5.8, lang/perl5.10,
 lang/perl5.12 or lang/perl5.14 and try again.
```
  See the complete transcript at the bottom.

Note the missing version of perl listed in that message.

In the Makefile, I see "USE_PERL5= 5.12+".  I'm running the perl 5.10 port, and this port (same version) was already installed on my system, so it seems that this USE line has changed since I built this port the last time.  My /etc/make.conf lists 
	
	



```
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

Can I just edit that line to "5.10+" to get it to build?  Is that OK as a temporary solution, or would it cause a build problem of some sort?

I'm guessing that this goes with the notes in the UPDATING file March 2012 about FreeBSD removing perl 5.10 and 5.8 ports.

Thanks,
Chris



```
# portmaster -i p5-Mail-SpamAssassin

===>>> Currently installed version: p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_2
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin

===>>> Starting build for mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6

===>  p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6 requires Perl  or later, install lang/perl5.8, lang/perl5.10,
 lang/perl5.12 or lang/perl5.14 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
```


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a reason you don't want to upgrade Perl?


----------



## ChristoDeluxe (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a number of customized and/or non-ports modules and programs that aren't tested on perl 5.12 or higher, and this is a production server.

No other port seems to require perl5.12+ and I have just rebuilt a large number (100+) ports that all use perl or are perl modules, and none of them broke -- SpamAssassin's port is the only one that has this issue.


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you will see some interesting stuff if you read http://www.freshports.org/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin/.  It looks like the change that deprecated perl-5.10 was backed out on March 13, but the ID was not updated from 3.3.2_6 .


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120311:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.8 and lang/perl5.10
  AUTHOR: linimon@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.8 and lang/perl5.10 have been restored from the Attic
  in order to give a FreeBSD-style deprecation cycle.  However, users
  are advised to upgrade to perl5.12 as soon as feasible.

20120308:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.8 and lang/perl5.10
  AUTHOR: pgollucci@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.8 and lang/perl5.10 have been removed since they've
  been EOL upstream for 3yrs and 2yrs respectively.  The default
  of lang/perl5.12 has not changed (yet).  Conditional checks for
  perl < 5.12 have been removed.  UNLESS you have PERL_VERSION=5.8.x
  or PERL_VERSION=5.10.x in /etc/make.conf you need take no action.
  If you do, you will have to recompile all perl dependant ports after
  updating your ports tree.  Please see entry 20110517 for help.
```

You are advised to upgrade your perl to 5.12.


----------

